# Hayes Lane Sully near Barry, Vale of Glam



## Pedrfardd (May 7, 2012)

Mystery buildings on Hayes lane near Sully Vale of Glam - Mostly burned out. Seems to have been a soacail club in part, hence the pool tables, fruit machines and piano. If anyone can tell me what this place was, I'd like to know..
Between HMS Cambria and the old Sully Hospital a little inland from the coast...




Sully Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Piano by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Barry urbex 5 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Sully and Penarth Urbex by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 13, 2012)

For a moment I thought this was Bendricks, but I think that's long gone?


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 14, 2012)

It might be Bendricks - Its near there .. what was that place ? This is next door to HMS Cambria?


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure, I've not been! I was told it was flattened though. Curious.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 14, 2012)

Bloody Brillant photos and really love the one arm bandit shot thank you mate


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 17, 2012)

If any anyone can give me more info on what the 'Bendricks' was - I'd really like to know ..


----------



## oldscrote (May 18, 2012)

A quick google of the name bendricks found this set of pictures including this one of the chimney in picture 8

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter/3952924184/in/set-72157607228743502/


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2012)

Fook! A dead grand piano... you have no idea how much that upsets me! Grrrrr..... sacrilidge!!! 

You've proper spoilt my day now...


----------



## jezamon (Jul 14, 2012)

I went here today, no sign of the piano and things are more smashed up and burnt than in the photos above


----------



## Timster1973 (Jul 14, 2012)

Welsh urbex is getting thin on the ground as it is, without mindless vandals destroying whats left.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 14, 2012)

Timster1973 said:


> Welsh urbex is getting thin on the ground as it is, without mindless vandals destroying whats left.



erm excluding a shed load of hospitals cinema's and industrial sits going


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 14, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> erm excluding a shed load of hospitals cinema's and industrial sits going



I agree, there are loads of sites out there, just need to find them


----------



## jezamon (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been here 3 times now, lol, about to put my photos up


----------

